# Alum Creek Saugeye Tactics



## Fishin Finatic

I think it would be nice to share saugeye fishing tactics (not honey holes) on Alum Creek. I know I can go to Buckeye or Indian and catch them much more easily but I like the challenge of catching them on Alum.

I am a 70 year old retired teacher who has fished Alum Creek since it was built and originally stocked with walleye. I live about a mile from the lake and fish it regularly. I fish for all species but am especially interested in the challenge of catching saugeye. I am not a meat fisherman but my wife and I do enjoy fresh saugeye. I try to bring home 2 17"-19" for dinner. The rest are released (bigger ones are not as tasty).

I'm a daytime fisherman even though I know the dusk to night time is best. I am not a troller. I like to find them on structure using the sonar. My favorite tactic is to fish them vertically with a spoon or blade or drop shot with a Big Joshy.

More later if others share.


----------



## lacdown

I live off of big walnut and have just been fishing from a boat the last few years. Not much luck for saugeye from the boat but just a few small eaters using gold vibes on the bottom of flats next to deeper water or by points. 

I never know if I'm seeing saugeye on my lowrance. if they're suspended or fairly round shaped I know they are crappie. when I see some big ones on the bottom I can never get them to bite so I don't know if they are cats, carp, or saugeye. I figured saugeye hug the bottom so close I can't really tell. Any insight?

Thanks for starting the thread, btw.

PS, sometimes I also have success using a tennessee shad husky jerk or smithwick rogue in clown.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The best way to find them is to know what kind of structure they hold on. I rely heavily on maps. It's trial and error to distinguish saugeye from other fish. Guess you have to learn from trial and error. One of the best ways is to find larger arches under or to the side of schools (clouds) of baitfish.

I study maps to find the best structure. I have a Galena Quadrangle map from 1964 (pre-lake). I shows all the roads, houses, barns etc. Old Africa Road runs from the dam to Cheshire along the east side of the lake. It runs across all the east coves and is raised and the channel from the coves runs through small bridges or culverts. The old road provides a path for the saugeyes to move onto the adjacent points to feed.

Attached is a sample of that map. It shows the culvert under Old Africa Road draining a cove on the east side. It also shows old house (black squares) and barn (gray rectangles) foundations. All the roads, churches, graveyards. point, humps etc. Playing with the maps is almost as fun as catching the saugeyes.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Hope this works.


----------



## lacdown

That's an awesome map to have and great info!


----------



## Big Joshy

I had a chance to get on alum and look at the lake with the new lowrance HDS with the structure scan. WOW WOW WOW little roads, culverts, logs on the bottom, changes in bottom composition, you name it, it is plain to see. Its just an awesome tool for those that want to dissect structure.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Pick out a medium size cove on east side in South Pool. You will need 3 marker buoys. Go back in cove and idle or troll motor out toward the middle of the lake. Look for a rapid decrease in depth followed by a rapid increase. Mark the shallowest spot with a marker buoy.

Now run north/south to east of the first buoy and drop marker buoy at deepest spot. Then run north/south to west of first buoy and mark the deepest spot. Line up last 2 buoys where it crosses first buoy and you have marked the culvert. GPS it for later use. If top of culvert is 7'-20' deep it could hold 'eyes.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Every kind of structure you would ever want. Just takes persistence to find which hold the 'eyes under certain conditions. I have a favorite culvert, point, hump or foundation that I try each time out til I find what they are doing that day. Depth of structure is most important based on weather conditions and/or time of year..


----------



## st.slippy

Honestly I tend to look at an area on the map where I have had success, then look for other areas that fit the bill. I don't have gps, so I study the lake map the night before and match it up with depths on my finder. This time of year I like to start really shallow and work my way out. Jigs, twisters, swims, cranks. In fisherman had a walleye tactics this last issue that I want to try. Take heavy jigs rig fluke upside down and work it as erratically as possible and fast as you can reel. I have tended to fish slower with lots of pauses, but the technique they showed really made me think.


----------



## fishmeister

Thanks for the culvert marking technique, Fishin Fanatic.


----------



## fishgig

This is a 1st class site w/some 1st class sportsman!
Gary


----------



## Fishin Finatic

This is old Africa Road That runs the entire east side of the south pool of Alum. Every one of the coves drain through a culvert.


----------



## fishmeister

For anybody interested in old maps of the area (pre-reservoir), go to usgs. They recently uploaded the 1960 map of the area. I downloaded it a few months back, free. You can also download the 1970 map and then compare them side by side on your computer. I don't remember exactly where on usgs you need to go, but I know they are available. I think maybe they call it their legacy map program.


----------



## Bladecrazy

You can fish the points on either side of the lake. Start in 3 foot of water and work your way to around 20 foot of water. Jig and piece of crawler should work. Start on the south end of bridge and work your way to the dam. Take note of which depth fish are coming from. Some points will produce better than others. There are a lot of 14 1/2 and 14 3/4 inch fish out there this year.


----------



## hang_loose

Fishin Finatic said:


> I think it would be nice to share saugeye fishing tactics (not honey holes) on Alum Creek. I know I can go to Buckeye or Indian and catch them much more easily but I like the challenge of catching them on Alum.
> 
> I am a 70 year old retired teacher who has fished Alum Creek since it was built and originally stocked with walleye. I live about a mile from the lake and fish it regularly. I fish for all species but am especially interested in the challenge of catching saugeye. I am not a meat fisherman but my wife and I do enjoy fresh saugeye. I try to bring home 2 17"-19" for dinner. The rest are released (bigger ones are not as tasty).
> 
> I'm a daytime fisherman even though I know the dusk to night time is best. I am not a troller. I like to find them on structure using the sonar. My favorite tactic is to fish them vertically with a spoon or blade or drop shot with a Big Joshy.
> 
> More later if others share.


You've shared a lot! Great maps. Just curious, did you go to school in that area "back in the day"?... You're more than welcome to pm me.


----------



## gone-fishing

fishmeister said:


> For anybody interested in old maps of the area (pre-reservoir), go to usgs. They recently uploaded the 1960 map of the area. I downloaded it a few months back, free. You can also download the 1970 map and then compare them side by side on your computer. I don't remember exactly where on usgs you need to go, but I know they are available. I think maybe they call it their legacy map program.


U have no idea how long I looked for this a year ago with no success. ..thx!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bones

Great info on marking maps.i was on alum Monday picked up a few really shallow right around dusk.south pool.trolling line at 3-4 ft.didn't get a single one off the bottom.


----------



## ccart58

if anyone finds the map he is talking about please pm me the link to it I have searched for 2 hours for it with no luck thanks


----------



## gone-fishing

Don't have the link but its the galena map...not under alum creek.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician

lacdown said:


> I live off of big walnut and have just been fishing from a boat the last few years. Not much luck for saugeye from the boat but just a few small eaters using gold vibes on the bottom of flats next to deeper water or by points.
> 
> I never know if I'm seeing saugeye on my lowrance. if they're suspended or fairly round shaped I know they are crappie. when I see some big ones on the bottom I can never get them to bite so I don't know if they are cats, carp, or saugeye. I figured saugeye hug the bottom so close I can't really tell. Any insight?
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread, btw.
> 
> PS, sometimes I also have success using a tennessee shad husky jerk or smithwick rogue in clown.


I am by no means an expert on this, but when I mark saugeyes they are usually that classic arch on your sonar. I like to find them suspended 3-4 ft off the bottom not hugging it. Seems like when they are hugging the bottom in anything over 7-8ft of water they arent as active. I like to throw swims on points and flats starting shallow and working deeper. If there is any structure on that flat or point it will make it even better. I like the wind blow points as well. And dont be affraid to fish shallow at dusk/after dark. Like 1ft out to deeper water. And alot of times we will try to locate the bait first then find the right structure close by. Hope this helps.


----------



## lacdown

fishintechnician (and others) much thanks for the great insight and responses on this thread!


----------



## gone-fishing

For s-eyes I fish over 75 percent of the time in 10ft or less so I'm not looking for fish cause I'm not going to mark many of them anyway unless they are directly below the transducer. I'm looking for fish holdin structure or a specific type of drpoff, etc. Btw you won't mark many of the fish that are suspended in the first ten ft of water even if you are in 20 plus fow...not a factor for saugeye but can be for walleye and crappie

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The USGS maps can be downloaded from their site. It downloads in .pdf. I have converted it to .jpg and it is over 9MB. I had to shrink it down a lot to post it here. You will have to mark the shoreline. It is at 888 but 890 will be approximate.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Sorry ... had to shrink it too much to get it posted so it's not usable. Not sure how I can get around the file size limit. You can still download it yourself from the USGS site.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

You will want to download Galena 7.5x7.5 #5316646 It will have all the roads and foundations on it. Have fun.


----------



## fishintechnician

any way you could post a link to where its at on usgs?


----------



## Fishin Finatic

http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs...8&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&carea=$ROOT)/.do


----------



## ccart58

thanks for all the info I have the map downloaded and I am studying it now what a great map thanks agian


----------



## jray

wow this is great info guys! You learn something new every time you log on here. Being a trolling guy i always look for points that expend farther into the lake (im talking beneath the surface) than the average. There are places on Alum where points extend as far as a hundred yds into the lake. Some folks like fishintechnichian said have lots of success targeting suspended fish but i never fish anything off the bottom. Some of this may be due to the fact that i fish cranks and bumping the bottom is often a strike triggering action. Its all about your preference. When i go to erie on head boats there are often people fishing off the bottom or marking suspended fish, but i always drag the mud. Its all about your confidence and what you are used to.


----------



## FL-boy

"Gone-fishing" up above here put me on saugeye for my first time on Alum so I trust what he says! I've had some more luck since then with jigs and twisters, sometimes tipped with minnows, jigging from real shallow and bringing it out to 10-12 fow, maybe more but most times not. Just keeping contact/close to the bottom is the real trick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishin Finatic

If you find small 'eyes on top of a point on the east side of the south pool follow the roadbed down the side of the point and you will find the larger ones. They move up and down the roadbeds to feed on top of the points. The smaller ones are the first to move up and the last to move back down.


----------



## DarinMc

Thanks for all te great info!


----------



## chriscreek

I was wondering what weight jigs heads you guys use to get your bait down. also will a heavier jig fished shallow work just as good as a light one? i seem to have better luck with light jigs but they become hard to use in water deeper than 10 feet. i've caught just a a few saugeye on alum creek this year using powerbait minnows on 1/16oz jigs


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The 'eye doesn't care what size the jig is. I use whatever it takes to get it to where they are. Depends on the wind and depth you are fishing. I use 1/8 oz in water up to 8-10' if not too windy. 3/16 if deeper and even 1/4 in deeper water or on a windy day.

The key is to stay in contact with the jig so you don't miss a hit. A large bow in the line can make it hard to detect a light hit.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

this is definitely one of the better threads i have seen on here. so much good info.


----------



## gone-fishing

Just had some time to compare all my maps including the 1954 usgs map. Not sure if the regular navionics gps mapping for chartplotters is this way, but the phone app shows all the road beds, culverts, bridges and foundations. Didnt really gain much fishing info from the usgs map. That app is the best 10 bucks I've spent on fishing!! I have all my waypoints with me no matter what boat I'm in or lake I'm on. Has speed also. Not always accurate on the depths but haven't seen one yet that is...st least for alum. Wish it had the depth shading though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DarinMc

What is the phone app you are referring too? Pleading ignorance here, sorry! Just got a boat this spring so I am very new to some of this.


----------



## st.slippy

Another option in deeper water is to tie a second jig on about 12 to 18 inches apart. I used to always use 2 1/8 oz. Jigs but the last few years I have downsized to 1/8 on top and 1/16 on bottom. It has decreased my snags. Works well for twisters and if you think about it you are targeting fish on bottom and 6 inches to a foot off the bottom. Don't be afraid to pause. It can be deadly. Snags will increase but so will fish in the boat. Slowing down really helps. I find myself getting anxious and reeling faster. I stop take a deep breath and remind myself to slow down.


----------



## gone-fishing

Its a navionics app. Heard theres an hd version now for 35. Not seen it yet though. Available far android and iphone

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Nevermind about the hd version it is for tablets only. Just went to check it out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Someone said theres a submerged "forest" in the SW end of the lake. Any info on that? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

All the trees in the main lake were cut down. People could come in and take firewood by cutting up those trees. Trees were left standing through all the tubes and in some coves north of 36.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Fishin Finatic said:


> All the trees in the main lake were cut down. People could come in and take firewood by cutting up those trees. Trees were left standing through all the tubes and in some coves north of 36.


Are there any stump fields left?


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The tree stumps were not removed and remain in the lake. The bottom land was farmed so not trees except fence rows. If you look at the 1964 map the wooded areas are shaded in green.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

If you have Photoshop can be easily done but if you don't then:

1. Mark the shoreline. The lake at summer pool is 888 but since that isn't shown just mark the 890 line. You wont be off that much.

2. Mark the 10' depth (880 on map) Will actually be 8'.

3. Mark the 20' depth (870 on map) Will actually be 18'. This is as deep as I mark. But you can mark deeper if you want.

4. Look along roads for culverts. There will usually be represented as a rise with hash marks on the contour lines. Mark them.

5. Look for house foundations (black rectangles) and barn foundations (clear rectangles). Most will be along the roads. I like to fish the foundations located on a point and then follow the road down to the culvert.

Have fun!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'm seeing at least two submerged cemeteries.. Which is the one thats turned up crypts at low water conditions? Africa or that Township cemetery? Looks like they built a big mound on whats marked as the town hall and cemetery? Talking north and west of Cheshire, which required a different map.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Africa Cemetery is out from New Galena launch cove. It is near the old Africa Road and the shallowest part of it is about 25'.

The old Township cemetery is on the Kilborne quadrant map. It is on your left as you go up Big Run. Just on south edge of old Berlin Station Road. It is in about 5 - 10' of water.

The cemetery they had problems with vaults washing out is the Cheshire cemetery. I don't think its marked on the map. It's about the 3rd point south of the Cheshire bridge on the east side. You will see the new rock along the shoreline. The whole point was covered with pretty big rock and extends quite far out.

Hope this helps


----------



## Fishin Finatic

This is Cheshire Cemetery covered with rock.


----------



## lacdown

Fishin Fanatic = Alum Creek expert. Dear god you are a wealth of knowledge regarding the lake. I'm going to try to head out tomorrow during the day.

I tried to print off one of the big maps (20" X 27") at kinkos in color but they said it'd run $18 and then another $18 to laminate. Did anyone try to print off a smaller size and still retain a good amount of resolution/detail? TIA


----------

